# My CRS Farm



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

This little Finnex 4 gallon tank started out as my first shrimp tank. As the original couple dozen baby shrimplets grew I purchase a larger tank to move them to. But just about the time the move was to be made I discovered nine berried females so just moved all the rest of the shrimp and left the nine females and two males in this tank. My though was to move the females out as they had their babies but now the tank has turned into what I call my 'Shrimp Farm". The picture below is when I first put the original shrimplets into the tank. Last night I made an attempt at a video of the tank as it looks now. In the close-ups you will see baby shrimp everywhere, especially in the way overgrown HC. I am going to give the HC a haircut soon; I'm going to start it in a new tank once the substrate arrives.










Here is the you tube link to the video.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

looks neat!


----------



## Weq (Sep 1, 2009)

How do u find feeding with long HC like that? My ghost shrimp dont seem to like foraging through the gravel and in term the food goes bad...


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I have been cutting the HC down to about 1/2" height, but right now I'm letting it grow up because I'm setting up a new tank that I'm going to use the cuttings for. But the shrimplets are all over through the HC from the top and burrowing down through it to the substrate. The adults can't get to the substrate but when I drop in a chip of food it kind of stays up near the top and they just scarf it up, there is never any left after about an hour.

I'm sure that there is plenty of biofilm in the tank and I could probably go a week or two without feeding at all. Everytime I see brand new babies I add just a tiny bit of Spirulina power and a little micro enzyme powder to the tank.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## fongzai92 (Dec 1, 2009)

amount of water too small, water parameter will swing easily. not really suitable for breeding. just piece of humble opinion !

correct me if im wrong. thanks u ! have a nice day with the shrimps !


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

Fongzai92,
In theory I do completly agree with you. I've been watching for and almost expecting a tank crash. But this tank is well filtered, well planted, and it just keeps trucking along. 

The water parameters are:
Ph 6.4-6.6
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
KH 1 
GH 5-6
Temp 22

I've checked these twice a week for the last 6 months and they haven't varied enough to talk about. I do 30-50% water changes twice a week and use pressurized CO2 and only dose with Excel and Iron.

I've been moving baby shrimp to other tanks every week for about a month now and more baby's keep coming. Still it can't last forever so I do keep careful watch.


----------

